# My New TIVO Edge is randomly disconnectine from the internet



## Bob2345 (4 mo ago)

I am still having a problem with a TiVo Edge I purchased in June 2022. Periodically, it could be a day or a week, it disconnects from the internet and does not reconnect until I take action to restart the TiVo or connect by going thru the “change internet settings”. After that it works until it drops off line again. When it drops offline, it displays:

“Your TiVo box is not connected to the network. Please check your network connection and try again”

The TiVo connects with the internet and works correctly in all modes, i.e. recording, streaming, transferring, etc. When power is lost, it reconnects to the internet automatically.
I have tried restarting and unplugging it numerous times. I have also tried a different router. I have reset the modem numerous times. I have moved the router close enough to get 100% signal. I have tried 5ghz and 2.4ghz networks. It still does not it. I have contacted TiVo numerous times and they have not resolved the issue. I have a TiVo Bolt connected to the same network and it does not have this problem. Can anyone help resolve this? My next step will be to send the edge back for replacement. Thank You!


----------

